

The anti-captcha for finding Python programmers... - camster
http://quiz.gambitresearch.com/

======
Raphael
window.location = '<http://quiz.gambitresearch.com/job/'> \+
eval(document.getElementsByTagName('p')[1].innerHTML.substr(39))

